# Swift Bolero 630PR



## dc2

We are considering buying a Swift Bolero 630PR. Does anybody have any good or bad comments before we spend our life savings !! Thanks


----------



## missmollie

Hi
We changed our Autotrail Apache for a Bolero 630EW which was just a year old, love the van but Swift warranty department are hard work. Although the van had only done 12000 miles, the pile on the carpets was flat and they look a mess, the drivers seat is fraying and some of the other upholstery is coming undone.
Swifts warranty does not cover any of the upholstery after the 1st year, I did contact Swift Customers Services but was told even though the van was only 16 months old there was no cover what so ever, not even an offer of a goodwill gesture towards replacement carpets.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello dc2 and a warm welcome to MHF. May your stay with us be a long and happy one. 

If you follow this route... Home>> Members List>> Find Matching Motorhomes... and enter Swift Bolero [Enter] you'll find that there are 156 member owners, 9 having the Swift Bolero 630PR. Some of those owners post very little on here but others post quite a bit and might be happy for you to make contact via a PM.

My first reaction on seeing Swift mentioned took me back to a major issue involving those MHs from around 2007 (?) The fold out door step seemed to have a habit of dropping off because the plywood floor to which it was fixed :evil: had become rotten. Swift worked hard to find and rectify the fault. I believe this was down to the sheet material used for the floor having a dampproof membrane which held water IN and caused the rot. I'm sure newer models have had this issue resolved.

As a company, Swift have developed a better than average reputation in the customer services stakes. They have their own website forum... http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/ It might be worth looking on there too.

The main website is http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/

Good luck.


----------



## oilslick

*we have 680fb*

We have a 680FB. In general the motorhome is brilliant.

We had the usual few niggles with a new motorhome and got these fixed mainly under warranty.

Expect the radio reception to be rubbish. Expect to get nothing done about it. It is a known fault

Grant


----------



## Briarose

Hi we have just traded in our three year old Swift Bolero 680FB. 

I can honestly say that we loved the MH and hardly had any trouble from it, we kept the upholstery covered as we have two dogs and on the day we took it in, it was almost like new.

We didn't have an electric step so that wasn't an issue.............I don't know if any Boleros do, but I can't recall seeing one.

Ours was a 2007/2008 model and Swift replaced the door, which had known issues.

We didn't intend to change ours and really thought we would be keeing it for a good few years yet, we saw the Burstner that we have now and fell in love with the layout and the fact that it had a garage.

But I would def recommend the Bolero, and just to add that we used ours in all weathers, and even in Winter it was cosy.

HTH


----------



## airstream

*Read all the threads*

Hi,
I would read all the threads on MHF re Swift,Besse and Ace prior to purchasing
I would say avoid 2007/8 models or any that have Nord electrical systems, check that the habitation door on any pre- owned van has been changed, look at the condition of carpets/fabrics and wall finishes as these are all really poor on 2007/8/9 vans
All of the above are well known issues and are well covered in MHF
Regards and good luck
Ray
PS Fiat Judder?


----------



## lifestyle

We have the 2009 van,cannot see any problems with the walls,or anything else for that matter.
Our opinion is it`s perfect,and would certainly buy another one    


Les


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

dc2 said:


> We are considering buying a Swift Bolero 630PR. Does anybody have any good or bad comments before we spend our life savings !! Thanks


I sell loads of the Bolero's and even have them on my Hire fleet !

I have brand new and pre-owned available.

Peter


----------



## Sideways86

*Bolero*

We have a Voyager fromm the same range, great van a few niggles all sorted by West Country Motorhomes very quickly

Carpets all poor but not rubbish, all told a great range of vans

Buy it and enjoy

Regards


----------



## kc10

*Re: Read all the threads*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> I would read all the threads on MHF re Swift,Besse and Ace prior to purchasing


Dc2 I think this is the best advice you've had so far. Ultimately it is your choice but if you use MHF to your advantage and get as much information as you can regarding others experiences on all the above brands then it should answer your question. Hope you enjoy your Motorhome which ever one you buy and MHF.

All the best

Keith


----------



## sheba

*swift bolero630pr*

I have this model nothing but problems since I purchased


----------



## dc2

Many thanks, We apprecaite you taking the time to email us,
We are undecided what to do but your comment is helpful.
dc


----------



## efjayar

Bought a new Bolero 630EW in 2008 which turned out to be a 2007 model. Perhaps we were unlucky but we had issues from day 1. On arriving home after picking it up from the dealer some 90 miles away, I found the shoe drawers in the wardrobe had collapsed. After that it was just one thing after another - habitation door problems, build quality, floor creaking, electrics - on a trip through France in January last year all 12 volt electrics failed. Couldn't wait to get rid of it. Now have a Burstner which, so far, has not let us down. As I said, maybe we were unlucky but I wouldn't have another Swift in a lucky bag!


----------



## dc2

*Bolero*

Many thanks, 
We apprecaite you taking the time to email us, 
and for being so honest.
This week - end we are going to look at caravans so we are undecided which we will purchase i.e. MH or caravan ?
dc


----------



## EEG

I have an 09 630pr and it is very good. I am going to sell it soon and it will be thousands less than a dealer. If you would like further info, please give me a ring on 01661 824885.

Regards

Eric


----------



## 96299

A neighbor of mine hires out a motorhome from the caravan club once a year and they are always swift. this year he got a bolero and although they are a good looking van , the guy that delivers them said swift vans are on the whole crap, as in lacking in quality in his words. Something I have always thought myself by going to the shows ETC. He is not yet back from his hols but will ask him what he thought of the van on his return.

Steve


----------



## mikeormerod23

Yes. We have had a Bolero 630 for the past 14 months and have travelled 10,000 miles in UK and Europe. Design and layout exactly what we wanted. 

But have had lots of niggles. It rattles on rough roads. The leisure battery was faulty and gave off a bad egg smell. Took us a week to suss it out. Swift replaced it without a quibble. The water/waste indicators didn't work and it took a long time for the service agent to sort it. The door restraint is pretty flimsy and has broken, as has the fridge door catch. The drawer unit between the seats at the back was loose - fixed that myself. 

We were hoping that once these were sorted we'd be OK. But now we have the bad egg smell in the cab! Could be the Fiat battery or perhaps the cat. Getting a bit fed up.

Anyone else have these problems?


----------



## HAGONMAN

WE have a 2009 bolero630pr and now very happy with it.
Yes we have had some problems but have had problems with the other 4 motor homes we have had.
The carpets are not good so we took them out srait away and put down mats,
The caravan door has been replaced because the cable going in at the bottom of the door snaped right where it goes into the door and could not be mended,
The shower is not the best we have had and came loose where it is fixed to the roof.
but all fixed now and enjoying our bolero very much .
All this size motor homes are a bit flimsey because they need to keep down the weight. Hope you enjoy your motor home if you get one 


Hagonman


----------



## Gary1944

Hi dc2, we have a Bolero 630PR 2009 model with Comfortmatic G/box and 3 litre engine. We have had a number of relatively small problems which have been sorted, but had one serious problem with the G/box which ended up costing us money because the 3 year warranty excludes the G/box in the 3rd year!! Apart from that we still love the layout and relaxing in the rear lounge is very comfy. 

Two extras which have been worth their weight in gold are a Beeny Box. Google them or look at the small ads at the back of MMM magazine to see what I mean. You really need somewhere to store all the 'wet' stuff (fill up hose, levelling ramps, electric hook up cable etc.). 

The other one is a refillable gas system by Gaslow. We found the Truma heating system on our van, since replaced by Swift on the current model, used a large amount of gas using the heating. Necessary when using Aires in France in the colder months. As the Autogas / LPG is filled directly from a garage pump, at approx 85p per litre this equates to about £10 for a 6k cylinder of gas instead of about £25 for a Calor Gas exchange. It also ended the problem of where to get gas in Europe when your Calor runs out!

Good luck with your decision. Gary


----------



## Denis21c

Ok.. 7 year gap on this thread, but I read it with interest.

We have a 2010 630PR which is, in our opinion, the best layout for a couple with a dog because of the natural light in the MH  

It has been a fantastic 13 months in it so far mainly touring and wild camping around Cornwall.

Very few problems to be honest which we easily fixed.

Most MH's have niggles to be fair.

Lovely to drive and we really enjoy every trip in her.

Cheers, Denis


----------



## EJB

I don't think they are listening Denis but nice to know you had few problems....in fact the vast majority have few problems....but, of course, they never post!:wink2:

PS. That, and the following years have not been Swifts best!:surprise:


----------



## Denis21c

Cheers Ted.


----------



## jiwawa

Welcome to the forum Denis!

Isn't motorhoming a wonderful way of life?! 

Are you using it around working, or are you retired?


----------

